# YAW 3 seit heute mittag verfügbar!



## Heiko (9 Mai 2002)

Hallo!

Seit heute mittag ist YAW 3 offiziell verfügbar. Download unter anderem von
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/download.php ausgehend möglich.

Danke an die Kollegen von http://www.trojaner-info.de. Ihnen gebührt der Dank für dieses Programm!

Die Hilfeseiten gibts unter http://www.trojaner-info.de/dialer/yaw_hilfe.shtml

Allgemeine Infos unter
http://www.trojaner-info.de/dialer/yaw.shtml


----------



## Telecoin.de (10 Mai 2002)

*Kleine Kritik*

Ich halte von dieser Software überhaupt nichts!

Dank YAW 3.0 lassen sich jetzt einige Dialer nicht mehr deinstallieren, da YAW 3.0 die Deinstallationroutine zerstört.

Und dann wir natürlich danach den Dialeranbietern vorgeworfen, dass man ihre Programme nicht entfernen kann.

An der Software muss unbedingt noch entwickelt werden .... das Wort "final" ist jedenfalls fehl am Platze.

Grüße

Tobias Huch


----------



## dialerfucker (10 Mai 2002)

Tach Herr Huch,
die Dialer, welche über eine echte Deinstallationsroutine verfügen, sind sowieso die harmlosen.  
Micro$oft nennt auch einige Versionen final, und dann gibt es noch 1001 Bugfixes und Releasepäckchen hinterher. Und dafür hat man immer gut gezahlt. YAW kostet nix, und da wollen wir mal nicht so knickerig sein.


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2002)

Lieber Herr Huch,

Einem geschenkten Barsch guckt man nicht hinter die Kiemen!   

Aber mal im Ernst! Selbst reguläre Programme reagieren schon auf die kleinste nicht vorgesehene Veränderung ihrer Installation mit Verweigerung der Deinstallation. Von einem (dazu kostenlosen) 0190 Warner Programm auch noch zu verlangen bei, daß es alle Trümmer des Einbruchsversuchs beseitigt, ist etwas zuviel verlangt. Wenn die Polizei einen Einbrecher in Ihrer Wohnung stellt, werden Sie doch auch nicht von den Polizisten verlangen, daß sie die Scherben der zertrümmerten Fensterscheiben aufkehren. Das wichtigste ist doch wohl, daß Sie sich vor finanziellem Schaden schützen können.

nix für ungut
Technofreak


----------



## Telecoin.de (10 Mai 2002)

Jedoch darf ich mich dann wieder darüber freuen, dass unser Support mit der Anfrage blästigt wird "Ihr Arschlöcher .... euer verf*** lässt sich nicht löschen .... ich verklage euch ihr *"$§$ "  (kleiner Ausschnitt aus meinen liebsten Support-eMails   

Doe Programmierer von YAW ignornieren übrigens meinen Hinweis und haben sofort mein Posting im Board gelöscht, damit ja kein User bemerkt, dass ihr Programm ne Menge Schaden anrichten kann.

Mal sehen, ob unsere Programmierung was machen können, um den User zu schützen (ich hab' kein Interesse an Betrug Geld zu verdienen).


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2002)

Hallo,

keiner Ihrer Kunden ist gezwungen YAW einzusetzen!  Wenn die so scharf auf 0190 Nummern sind, brauchen sie das Tool ja nicht einzusetzen und setzen sich eben dem Risiko aus, von einem Ihrer ach so ehrenwerten Kollegen abgezockt zu werden. Warum tun Sie den selber nichts dagegen!
Demnächst verklagen Sie auch noch die Telekom wegen Geschäftsschädigung, weil sie dem Wunsch nach Sperrung von 0190 Nummer nachkommt. Von einem Programmierer zu verlangen, der sein Schutztool kostenlos abgibt, ihrem Wunsch auf Sonderbehandlung nachzukommen, halte ich schlicht für lächerlich.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Mai 2002)

@Telecoin: 
Tja das ist halt das Problem, wenn durch diese habgierigen Machenschaften ein an sich bequemes Bezahlsystem in Verruf gebracht wird. Es hat ja niemand was dagegen, wenn im Netz Geld verdient wird. Aber der Glaube an die Fairness ist gestorben. 
Und dass die Gegenmaßnahmen genauso rabiat ausfallen wie die Attacken, darf nach der bisherigen Entwicklung dann wohl nicht verwundern.
Bei den Schäden, die hier angerichtet wurden und werden gilt im Zweifel halt die Devise "Safety first".

Gruss Frank


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2002)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob unsere Programmierung was machen können, um den User zu schützen (ich hab' kein Interesse an Betrug Geld zu verdienen).



jaja, wir können nichts versprechen, aber...
*phantasier*
...und in einem halben jahr tauchen richter und konsorten hier im forum auf und beschweren sich bitterst, weil sich nach einem dfü-patch ihre software nicht mehr installieren lässt und sie ihre unfreiwillige kundschaft nicht mehr 'schützen' können...
 :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2002)

@Alle 

Aufruf zur Einrichtung eines Spendenkontos für durch brutale Antidialerprogramme
 geschädigte  Dialeranbieter vor dem Hungertod zu bewahren. Es werden auch gebrauchte Sexheftchen 
( bitte ohne Flecken) als Naturalspende angenommen!! 

Cu
Technofreak


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Mai 2002)

Naturalspende   
Wie jezzzz :rotfl:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2002)

man könnte aber wenigstens ein paar threadz für geschädigte und verarmende dialer-anbieter einrichten:
- wie schütze ich mich vor bösen strafanzeigen?
- was mache ich mit böswilligen kunden, die mich mit unglaublich traffic in die miesen reißen und dann nicht mal dafür zahlen wollen??
- wenn es soweit ist: was sage ich bloß dem arbeitsamt?
- überall kann mein kunde sein...
- was könnte der nette mann mit dem baseballschläger von mir wollen?
- wann ich nie die seife aufheben sollte...

  :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2002)

sexheftchen?
sind das nicht die, die in der fußgängerzone stehen, den wachturm aufklappen und...


----------



## dialerfucker (11 Mai 2002)

...und Freitags nie Sex aus Neunundvierzig vergessen.
Vielleicht kommt es sogar zum Abwurf von Care-Paketen über der Scharnweberstrasse! 
Das Füllen der Pakete erfolgt selbstredend aus humanitären Gründen unter der Aufsicht von Technofreak.  
Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread umbenennen in: Ab heute neue Heinz-Ehrhardt-Gedenk-Beiträge verfügbar!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2002)

mein vater machte brillen -
er war tischler...

 8)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2002)

vielleicht könnte das arbeitsamt ja umschulungskurse auf kreditkartenbetrügereien anbieten. dem forum könnte das auch nützen, schließlich ist der thread noch völlig leer. es wird zeit, seine kriminelle energie in anspruchsvollere bahnen zu lenken...


----------



## Eisbaer (11 Mai 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass die Gegenmaßnahmen genauso rabiat ausfallen wie die Attacken, darf nach der bisherigen Entwicklung dann wohl nicht verwundern.Gruss Frank



Wenn man hier YAW 3.0 schon als "rabiat" bezeichnet, sei schon mal vorab gesagt, YAW 4.0 wird noch viel "rabiater". An weiteren Ideen fehlt es jedenfalls nicht.... 

Im uebrigen wurde in unserem Forum allerhoechster Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts geloescht. Alle bisherigen Admins und Modis, die ich erreichen konnte, haben mir das versichert. - Mal abwarten, was die uebrigen Leute noch dazu sagen. Sollte aber wirklich etwas geloescht worden sein, wird das nicht ohne Grund geschehen sein. - Denn wer uns kennt, der weiss, wir loeschen nur dann, wenn´s wirklich kritisch wird (vor allem in rechtlicher Hinsicht).

Gruss Thomas
trojaner-info.de


----------



## floh (12 Mai 2002)

*YAW 3 seit heute mittag verfügbar*

 haudraufundschluss,

das ist nicht das Arbeitsamt mit Umschulung auf Kredikartenbetrügerein, sondern   arb ie tsamt, Umschulung auf Kreditkartenbetrüger ai en.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2002)

*YAW 3.0 doch durch 0190-Dialer abschaltbar*

...ich bitte unbedingt einmal in das forum von trojaner-info zu schauen: http://www.trojaner-board.de/forum/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=000029

stephan mueller beschreibt dort meine einschaetzung: Neuer Anti-Dialer in einer Millisekunde abgeschaltet

Der neue Anti-Dialer YAW 3.0 verspricht durch böswillige 0190-Dialer nicht beendet werden zu können. Eine einfache Programmzeile genügt und das Schutzprogramm schlummert und lässt den Dialer ungestört gewähren.

ich hatte ohne wissen von dem beitrag ebenfalls eine luecke gefunden. nur wollte ich sie nicht veroeffentlichen, um den dialer-programmierern hinweise zu geben. aber nun ist es ja raus.

jetzt heisst es aus meiner sicht alle nutzer informieren. damit nicht truegerische sicherheit zu weiterer abzocke fuehrt.

es ist einfach unmoeglich ein unsicheres betriebssystem, durch ein installiertes programm sicher zu machen. wann begreifen wir das einmal?

maegli


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2002)

@mmaegli

das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich niemals nur auf den Schutz eines  Dialerabwehrprogrammes 
verlassen würde. Eine gute Hardware ( TK-Anlage mit Zugangsliste oder/ und DSL-Pur oder /und  Router ) 
sind allemal ein besserer und verläßlicherer Schutz als alle Softwaremaßnahmen zusammen. 
Ein Haus ist immer nur so sicher wie das Fundament auf dem es steht , und das ist bei Microsoft bestenfalls eine Sandbank.


----------



## dialerfucker (18 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

auch auf den Verdacht hin, dass es langweilig wird:
selbstverständlich ist die gute Hardware ein Schutz und Micro§oft eine Sandbank, aber für den "einfachen" User ist aus meiner Sicht die Sperrung der 0190er-Rufnummern für 7€-nochwas die preiswerteste Lösung. Und nicht vergessen: hier gibt es schon ein Urteil gegen die DTAG, falls die Sperre nicht funktioniert. Und die lieben Dialerhersteller und Anbieter könnten langfristig ernsthaft über folgendes meditieren:



> - wenn es soweit ist: was sage ich bloß dem arbeitsamt?
> - überall kann mein kunde sein...
> - was könnte der nette mann mit dem baseballschläger von mir wollen?
> - wann ich nie die seife aufheben sollte...


@haudraufundschluss;
sorry, kleine Anleihe an eines Deiner Meisterwerke...
 8)


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2002)

@Dialerfucker

und auch auf die Gefahr hin langweilig zu werden:

1. Natürlich ist das ein guter Schutz für den Normalverbraucher , aber warum muß ich eigentlich dafür,
 etwas nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen etwas bezahlen. ? Auch wenn es ein relativ kleiner Betrag ist.

2. Jede Änderung läßt sich die DTAG wieder entlohnen und ich bin damit sehr unflexibel , wenn ich doch mal den 
 einen oder anderen  01900 Dienst in Anspruch nehmen will, z.B die Billigvorwahl bei Telefon.

cu 
Technofreak

PS. ich hab mal bei E-Bay gekuckt, da kann man schon für 50Euro, wenn man ein bißchen Glück hat , ´ne TK-Anlage ersteigern.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2002)

@dialerfucker:

geht klar, hab´s grade mit dem graf besprochen...


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (25 Mai 2002)

vielen Dank an die "Macher" des YAW-Proggies, welche unserer Hotline viele erboste Kunden beschert haben


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Mai 2002)

Hotline-Dödel schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank an die "Macher" des YAW-Proggies, welche unserer Hotline viele erboste Kunden beschert haben



Hotline? Welche? T-Online, AOL, web.de
Da gibts ja momentan richtig zu tun. Jauch sei Dank  :lol: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (25 Mai 2002)

hoi Devil,

wie jetzt, welche Hotline? Sehen wir uns nicht jeden Tag? *lol*

Jaja, der Herr Jauch hat wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Mai 2002)

Ach Du bist das, der jeden Tag den vegetarischen Döner nimmt.... :tröst:


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (25 Mai 2002)

vegetarische Döner?.....man kanns ja auch übertreiben. Ich ess nur fettige Pizza  :roll:


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2002)

*???*

Ihr seht mich ahnungslos...


----------



## Rahmat (25 Mai 2002)

Hi @ all,

schließe mich Heiko an.
Trotzdem eine Frage: Was hat es mit den erbosten anrufen auf sich?

Ich hatte gerade einen "Fall", da hat nach einer YAW-Installation gar nichts mehr funktioniert. Ich habe alle Dateien aus C:\, C:\WINDOWS, C:\WINDOWS\system + alle Unterverzeichnisse und C:\WINDOWS\system32 + alle Unterverzeichnisse gelöscht und Windows neu installiert. Jetzt geht wieder alles. Alle wichtigen Daten konnten gerettet werden. Welche Version von YAW weiß ich nicht. Ob ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang besteht auch nicht.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Welche Virenwarner sind im Moment am empfehlenswertesten?

@ Technofreak: Zu Routern als Schutz:
Was für Router stellen einen Schutz dar, wahrscheinlich doch nur spezielle Hardwarerouter, oder?
Wenn ich meinen PC als Router und Proxyserver einrichte, stellt dieser doch keinen Schutz dar, es sei denn unter Linux oder?

Im Moment habe ich nur für meinen eigenen Schutz (d.h. mein eigenes Netzwerk) gesorgt, stelle jetzt aber fest (s.o.) dass vermehrt Fragen auf mich zukommen von Usern, die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) 0190 und konsorten nicht sperren wollen, mit z.B. Einzelplatzsystemen Windows98 arbeiten, dies auch nicht ändern wollen und an ihrer Hardware auch nichts ändern wollen. Trotzdem wollen sie natürlich einen optimalen Schutz, der möglichst wenig Eingriffe (oder gar Gefährdungen / Schäden s.o.) am System zur Folge hat, idiotensicher in der Bedienung ist, möglichst nichts kostet und gegen alle "gefährlichen" Nummern sicher schützt "0190, 0192, ..., 0900, ...).

Wie gesagt, ich kann selbstverständlich für niemand anderes Verantwortung übernehmen. Aber für mich macht es halt einen Unterschied, ob ich mich schütze, eigenverantwortlich, oder ob ich jemand anderes etwas empfehle, bei dem ich keinen Einfluß auf Hardware, Wissen usw. habe. Und ich möchte mir dann ja nicht anhören "Sie haben mir das doch empfohlen ..."

Noch was, weil Technofreak das Thema Windows/Linux angeschnitten hat.
Habt ihr die IBM-Werbung gesehen mit dem "neuen Spieler" Linux, für Peanuts, aus Spaß an der Freud?
Geht einem ja wie Honig runter, vor allem wenn man sich noch daran erinnert, dass BillyBoy und M$ ja nur so groß haben werden können, weil IBM zu DOS-Zeiten und auch später immer wieder so blöde war, sich von BillyBoy so über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen. 

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gerade einen "Fall", da hat nach einer YAW-Installation gar nichts mehr funktioniert. Ich habe alle Dateien aus C:\, C:\WINDOWS, C:\WINDOWS\system + alle Unterverzeichnisse und C:\WINDOWS\system32 + alle Unterverzeichnisse gelöscht und Windows neu installiert. Jetzt geht wieder alles. Alle wichtigen Daten konnten gerettet werden. Welche Version von YAW weiß ich nicht. Ob ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang besteht auch nicht.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


Nach Auskunft der Anbieter gibt es Probleme bei Win98SE. Dies kann angeblich (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) zum Einfrieren des Systems führen.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Routern als Schutz:
> Was für Router stellen einen Schutz dar, wahrscheinlich doch nur spezielle Hardwarerouter, oder?
> Wenn ich meinen PC als Router und Proxyserver einrichte, stellt dieser doch keinen Schutz dar, es sei denn unter Linux oder?


Du kannst auch gerne einen Windows-Einwahlrechner als Router und/oder Proxy nehmen (Jana-Server z.B.). Du darfst an diesem Rechner aber auf keinem Fall arbeiten. Dann bist Du sicher.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Virenwarner sind im Moment am empfehlenswertesten?


Das ist weitgehend egal - nur sollte es auf jeden Fall einer sein, der auch Mails prüfen kann. Das sind leider nur relativ wenige (z.B. Symantec). Du könntest auch über eine Kombination von SaferSurf Mail und einem kostenlosen lokalen Virenscanner nachdenken.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment habe ich nur für meinen eigenen Schutz (d.h. mein eigenes Netzwerk) gesorgt, stelle jetzt aber fest (s.o.) dass vermehrt Fragen auf mich zukommen von Usern, die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) 0190 und konsorten nicht sperren wollen, mit z.B. Einzelplatzsystemen Windows98 arbeiten, dies auch nicht ändern wollen und an ihrer Hardware auch nichts ändern wollen. Trotzdem wollen sie natürlich einen optimalen Schutz, der möglichst wenig Eingriffe (oder gar Gefährdungen / Schäden s.o.) am System zur Folge hat, idiotensicher in der Bedienung ist, möglichst nichts kostet und gegen alle "gefährlichen" Nummern sicher schützt "0190, 0192, ..., 0900, ...).


So blöde das jetzt im Gesamtzusammenhang klingen mag: ich teste gerade für Nutzwerk einen Schutz, der solche Programme bereits vor dem Erreichen des lokalen Rechners abfangen kann. Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, zeigt aber sehr gute Ansätze. Der Dialerschutz wird nach derzeitiger Planung als kostenlose Zusatzleistung integriert. Vorteil: die Dialer werden nicht erst auf dem lokalen Rechner entschärft, sondern bereits vorher. Das hilft aber freilich nicht gegen Dialer, die schon lokal vorliegen.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich kann selbstverständlich für niemand anderes Verantwortung übernehmen. Aber für mich macht es halt einen Unterschied, ob ich mich schütze, eigenverantwortlich, oder ob ich jemand anderes etwas empfehle, bei dem ich keinen Einfluß auf Hardware, Wissen usw. habe. Und ich möchte mir dann ja nicht anhören "Sie haben mir das doch empfohlen ..."


Das ist übrigens genau das Problem, das ich hier auch oft habe. Eine echte Lösung kenne ich nicht.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was, weil Technofreak das Thema Windows/Linux angeschnitten hat.
> Habt ihr die IBM-Werbung gesehen mit dem "neuen Spieler" Linux, für Peanuts, aus Spaß an der Freud?


Jo. Und den Korb hat Linux gemacht :sun:


----------



## Rahmat (26 Mai 2002)

Hey Heiko,

Danke für die Superantwort.

Leider habe ich mich bei einer meiner Frage vertippt:
Es sollte nicht heißen, welche Virenwarner sind aktuell am empfehlenswerteseten sondern welche dialer/0190/0900-warner? (gerade auf mein Problem: Absturz bei YAW / Empfehlung für Andere / Komplettschutz gegen möglichst alle fraglichen Nummern / nicht abschaltbar / abstürzbar / in der Bedienung nichts falschmachbar) ?

Gott sei Dank werden hier solche Fehler und Überseher ja nicht mit 900,- € (mal schauen ob hier das Euro-Zeichen funzt  ) Verbindungsentgelt geahndet, sondern mit meistens zwei freundlichen Antworten. (-> H.R. -> Robin Hood  )

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte nicht heißen, welche Virenwarner sind aktuell am empfehlenswerteseten sondern welche dialer/0190/0900-warner? (gerade auf mein Problem: Absturz bei YAW / Empfehlung für Andere / Komplettschutz gegen möglichst alle fraglichen Nummern / nicht abschaltbar / abstürzbar / in der Bedienung nichts falschmachbar) ?


Aktuell kann ich ruhigen Gewissens kein einziges Programm empfehlen. Der 0190-Warner in der Version 2.12 (unter www.wt-rate.com) macht auf mich den rundesten Eindruck, wobei das Programm auch nicht perfekt ist. Deswegen meine grundsätzlich Nicht-Empfehlung. Weil: wenn ein Warner mal "pennt", kanns halt recht schnell teuer werden.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank werden hier solche Fehler und Überseher ja nicht mit 900,- € (mal schauen ob hier das Euro-Zeichen funzt  ) Verbindungsentgelt geahndet, sondern mit meistens zwei freundlichen Antworten. (-> H.R. -> Robin Hood  )


[X] Du hast die Rechnung in Deinem Briefkasten noch nicht gefunden 

HR steht dann wohl eher für Hobin Rood


----------



## Rahmat (26 Mai 2002)

Hi Heiko,

1.) Dialer-Warner: Danke.

2.) Briefkasten: Was ist das?
Ich dachte, das läuft alles automatisiert über email.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Briefkasten: Was ist das?
> Ich dachte, das läuft alles automatisiert über email.
> 
> Rahmat



Haben wir denn noch keine Einzugsermächtigung?!?   
( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=364&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Wie dachtest Du, bist Du an das Lauch gekommen?   
*daschampagnerdressingumrühr*
 :bussi:  :bussi:  :bussi: 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (27 Mai 2002)

Hi Frank + Heiko,

Oh weia, wie seid Ihr denn an meine Bankverbindung gekommen ?  

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2002)

Such mal unter Google: 
+Bankverbindung +Geheim +Rahmat +Abbuchen


----------



## Rahmat (27 Mai 2002)

Schon so bekannt !?!?!

Hiiiiiiilfeeeeeeee!!!!!!

 Rahmat


----------

